# !!!ulster orchestra face uncertain future!!!



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2012)

With cuts from the NI Arts Council and BBC Radio 3 the future is looking very uncertain for the Ulster Orchestra in its present state!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Perhaps they should try fund-raising and selling tickets, as American orchestras have to do.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Arnold said:


> With cuts from the NI Arts Council and BBC Radio 3 the future is looking very uncertain for the Ulster Orchestra in its present state!


That is a great pity I think all classical orch face the same problem perhaps a bit of overseas aid could be diverted.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe they can go upmarket and downsize to a string quartet


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Sad news, indeed . I've heard a number of recordings by the orchestra and it seems like a fine one.
Its current music directo ris the gifted Joann Falletta, a conductor I've played under .


----------

